# Port forwarding without a router.



## Skizr420 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello, I have a Toshiba PCX2600 connected directly into my network card. Everything works fine except I cannot seem to open ports. I have never done it any other way than through a router. If anyone knows a way please help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have to open the ports through any software firewalls you're running.


----------



## Skizr420 (Jul 26, 2007)

Are there any programs I can use to find firewalls? As far as I can tell both system suite and windows firewall are disabled and on top of that I told both of them to allow the ports to be used. This isnt my computer and the person who owns it doesnt know of any other firewalls that could be on it and I dont see any that I recognize.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Post a HijackThis 2.00.2 log here.


----------



## Skizr420 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here it is.



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 11:19:49 AM, on 7/30/2007
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 & Vista.*

For XP, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

For Vista, Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## pvcpipe (Apr 21, 2009)

Stumbled across this thread today, much appreciated john, this fixed the issue I was having.


----------

